# rescue dogs



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

can anyone tell me where the nearest dog rescue centre near GOIS or ARGANIL


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

petejune said:


> can anyone tell me where the nearest dog rescue centre near GOIS or ARGANIL


Not sure if any that far north but maybe these people can help
Welcome to The Cedar Center


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know about shelters in your area but we had some English people coming from there (near Coimbra, Lourinha, etc.) to adopt a dog from us even if we are near Lisbon. 
BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal)


----------



## Isola20 (Mar 10, 2010)

There is also a shelter in Folques, just outside of Arganil.


----------

